# Just got a Mazda 3. Bike inside question?



## radiation vibe (Sep 10, 2005)

I just got a left over 09' Mazda 3 (got a deal that I couldn't ignore). I have already put my bike inside without taking off the wheels, and I really don't want a bike carrier on the outside (roof or hitch). However my question is what would be the best way to protect and keep the interior clean. They make a cargo mat but that is only the cargo area, not the back of the seats. I was thinking of either an old blanket or something like a fitted sheet. Any ideas or suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zedfoto (Apr 8, 2007)

I have the plastic cargo tray, and use a vinyl shower curtain to cover the back of my seat. It protects against dirt and moisture and stows away nicely in the compartment below the cargo floor!


----------



## radiation vibe (Sep 10, 2005)

Awesome I didn't know they made the plastic tray I only saw the mat. I like the vinyl idea, but I also like the fitted part of the fitted sheet. But I am guessing that the vinyl won't move around to much either...

Any other ideas?


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

radiation vibe said:


> Awesome I didn't know they made the plastic tray I only saw the mat. I like the vinyl idea, but I also like the fitted part of the fitted sheet. But I am guessing that the vinyl won't move around to much either...
> 
> Any other ideas?


My wife got one similar to this for her suv (we have two big dogs that like mud). Works pretty well, and is "fitted" for the shape of her vehicle. The little clips that hold everything in place are a little weak, but hell it's cheaper than the cargo protector that most dealerships sell that only cover the floor of the hatch area.


----------



## radiation vibe (Sep 10, 2005)

Fat Bob said:


> My wife got one similar to this for her suv (we have two big dogs that like mud). Works pretty well, and is "fitted" for the shape of her vehicle. The little clips that hold everything in place are a little weak, but hell it's cheaper than the cargo protector that most dealerships sell that only cover the floor of the hatch area.


Like the idea but it is over twice as much as the plastic tray mentioned above, but then again it covers twice as much too... I found some generic grey mats for $40 that I could customize for fit. I am liking that option right now...


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

If you're looking for ultra low budget, just go to Wal-Mart and pick up a tarp and cut it to fit your application. I wouldn't like the edges rough personally, so I'd stitch them over. I think a 8x8 tarp is ~ $5 USD. If you want a little more high tech and more versatillity go for one of these for ~ $30 usd.


----------



## radiation vibe (Sep 10, 2005)

love the 2nd idea... might have to get one of those! Thanks


----------



## monty3077 (Oct 23, 2009)

What size bike do you have? I have an 08 Mazda Speed3, I havent tried to put my bike in, but thought for sure it wouldnt fit. Please explain how you get it to fit without taking tires off.


----------



## radiation vibe (Sep 10, 2005)

I have a specialized epic (26" wheel size) large size frame (18" or 19" I think?). I fold the 2nd row seats down (taking off the head rests) and move the passenger seat forward slightly. Put the bike in on a angle and it fits... I thought at first it might not fit either, but then I moved the passenger seat forward a few inches and that did it.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

We have a Mazda 3 and setting a bike in w/o any covering will damage the carpet material spanning between the rear hatch and seats when folded. I have an old comforter that has worked better than any other tarp or mat I have found. It is about 25years old but still holds up great.


----------



## monty3077 (Oct 23, 2009)

I definitely will have to give it a try. I am still looking at getting a trunk rack just in case I am hauling more than one bike. Any reviews on a good one that fits a hatchback 3?


----------



## bae984 (May 9, 2007)

I've got an 09 Mazda3 hatch. I put my 60cm kestrel in the back until I got a hitch and rack. It fit in like 'radiation vibe' said. No damage...did have to take the front wheel off, of course.

I think the way to go is hitch rack...I got a hitch for ~$100 and installed it myself and bought a hitch mount rack that works with a 1.25in hitch (mine's a hollywood hr575). No problems.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Got a rigid hitch installed on the Mazda and Jeep. Now it is easier switching the bike setup between the two over the child seat. I would invest in the hitch if you ever plan on having more than a single bike in the car. I can be done, but is a PITA.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

toss blanket in there to cover your carpet, and then get pissed when the bars poke through your headliner or seats  

why dont you want a hitch rack? its by far the best way to do it, and to protect your car and bike. 

i have an 05. put the bike in there once before buying a hitch.


----------



## willevans (Jun 15, 2006)

I have an '06 with a Raxter 2-bike on the back. It folds up flat against the car but stays low and out of the way of the hatch. Much better than dealing with a bike in the car, faster too.


----------



## tburger (Apr 27, 2004)

OP- Congrats on the new 3! A large tarp is the way to go, especially when things get a bit muddy. Another idea is getting one of those bike bags that can slip over your entire bike, and then putting the covered bike in your car.

FWIW, I went with a hitch rack for my 3. Best thing ever.

http://picasaweb.google.com/w.tburger/Mazda#5359716251007431730


----------



## Polk (Jan 19, 2004)

I have been putting bikes inside my cars (small hatchbacks and wagons) for twenty years, and have yet to cause any damage to any of the cars. Just put down an old sheet or banket before putting the bike in. If a bunch of dirt falls off the bike, gather the blanket up carefully to get it out of the car, then just shake it out.

I much prefer to put bikes inside than have them out on a rack. They are safer and cleaner inside the car. Yes, I know it's a mountain bike and it is supposed to get dirty, but there is a difference between getting dirty at 10-15mph and getting blasted with rain or gravel or bugs at 50-70mph.


----------

